# East Bay (Tom's Bayou)



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

I can't get the pictures to post. Anyway, I fished the East Bay today regardless of the rain and storms. I started this morning about 6 A.M. and ended at 12:30. All together I caught 24 Bass all ranging from 12 inches to 20 inches. The action was switched on and at one point I got 6 out of one hole. I thought it was incredible that so many could be stacked in one spot. All were caught on weightless rigs of Zoom Trick Worms, Yamamoto Senkos and top water Pop-R. Frogs were everywhere and the Bass were chasing them on top. You just had to look for the Bass breaking on top and cast to it. I'll try to get pics up later. Any good ideas on how to get it to work? 

KsB


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Sounds Like The Bass Fishing Is Hot Right Now , Be Hearing About Alot Off Folks Catching A Good Mess Of Bass ... Congrats...:thumbup:


----------



## Bbagwell (Mar 10, 2010)

Good stuff, bro. glad you did well. My son and I caught nine on Escam. this morning till about 10:30 when the rain started. Should have have stayed. it only lasted bout 15 minutes. where is East Bay/Toms Bayou?


----------



## -WiRtH- (Feb 24, 2009)

There is a Tom's Bayou in Valpariso... And there is one in East Bay in pensacola, east of Garcon Point...........

So... maybe one of those?


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Correct, the Tom's Bayou that I was on was the one in the East Bay. Watch out going in there because the water is extremely shallow and you could get stuck during low tide. Best to troll through there. 

KsB


----------

